# Things Crowd does but it shouldn't



## patata (May 29, 2014)

I am really frustrated from people(especially some thrashers) that find it gay to not mosh or participate on a wall of death.

I also find stupid to(I don't know if it's done in other places) swear and tell the band to .... off.I don't know why it's happening.


What annoys you the most?


----------



## TheKindred (May 29, 2014)

People who use 'gay' as a derogatory qualifier.


----------



## stevexc (May 29, 2014)

FREEEEE BIIIIIIIRD


----------



## MoshJosh (May 29, 2014)

If they are telling your band to f*ck off maybe y'all ain't that good? Haha but in all seriousness I have seen people yell and insult bands it's pretty lame


----------



## eyeswide (May 29, 2014)

It's never happened to me personally, but if a crowd member were to jump on stage and shoot me in the head as well as shooting a bunch of other people, I'd be pretty choked.


----------



## patata (May 30, 2014)

MoshJosh said:


> If they are telling your band to f*ck off maybe y'all ain't that good?



It was Decapitated playing,as well as Kreator and Sepultura.


----------



## Neilzord (May 30, 2014)

When its a part of the song where the crowd clap, Like a build-up section etc.. 

AND THE CROWD CLAP OUT OF TIME..

It Makes me sad that what must be the majority (due to its overwhelming volume it has to be most people) at the gig can't stay in time. 

Plus If I were a drummer I'd feel rude when I came back in and made everyone awkwardly stop clapping as I Correct them with my proper timing. 

I may have put too much though into this.


----------



## Thaeon (May 30, 2014)

As a member of the crowd, depending on the show, I find moshing, crowd surfing and wall of death annoying. I'm all for crowd participation and stuff. But I also want to be able to watch the band. I mean that's what I bought a ticket for right? To SEE them live. Not slam into a bunch of rowdy kids, and bros who want to release their pent up testosterone. I'm a music lover first. Moshing, crowd surfing, etc. are results of an environment, and not part of the music. Must of the time overly rowdy crowds just piss me off. And I've been known to take my wife to shows and soon enough my daughter. A couple people have already left a show with a black eye for being to rowdy around my wife. I think learning your crowd and learning to have respect for the individuals around you and respecting how they want to enjoy the show withing reason is key. I shouldn't have to punch a guy to get my point across. I'm not saying stop having fun or even moshing, but when my wife gets an elbow in her back or kicked in the head, I draw a line in the sand.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 30, 2014)

I don't get people going drunk to a gig and annoying the people who wants to enjoy the show.


----------



## JohnIce (May 30, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> When its a part of the song where the crowd clap, Like a build-up section etc..
> 
> AND THE CROWD CLAP OUT OF TIME..
> 
> ...



Try going to a Toto show  metronome-tight crowd clapping, it's quite impressive really. 

Frankly though, I usually only really notice this at arena gigs where the audio is actually delayed because of the venue size. Even if you have the rhythm in yo' soul you still can't beat the laws of physics


----------



## asher (May 30, 2014)

That's when I mostly notice it, really.

Then there's being the dick clapping in triplets, so you're in time but .... with everyone else


----------



## GunpointMetal (May 30, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> As a member of the crowd, depending on the show, I find moshing, crowd surfing and wall of death annoying. I'm all for crowd participation and stuff. But I also want to be able to watch the band. I mean that's what I bought a ticket for right? To SEE them live. Not slam into a bunch of rowdy kids, and bros who want to release their pent up testosterone. I'm a music lover first. Moshing, crowd surfing, etc. are results of an environment, and not part of the music. Must of the time overly rowdy crowds just piss me off. And I've been known to take my wife to shows and soon enough my daughter. A couple people have already left a show with a black eye for being to rowdy around my wife. I think learning your crowd and learning to have respect for the individuals around you and respecting how they want to enjoy the show withing reason is key. I shouldn't have to punch a guy to get my point across. I'm not saying stop having fun or even moshing, but when my wife gets an elbow in her back or kicked in the head, I draw a line in the sand.


 
I agree with this, but I also see dudes at shows who insist on standing right at the front of the pit and then swinging at anyone who bumps into them. If you want to watch the band, step off the side of the stage slightly, or get a chair and stand on it, or move up to the balcony. Don't go to a metal show and stand in the middle of the floor and then get pissed because 60% of the crowd wants to move around. Not saying this is you at all, because I've definitely been to a few shows where the moshers are the ones going out of their to run into people who are nowhere near the moshpit, and I've put more than a few disrespectful punks on their backs because of it.....

Also, don't get fifteen of your buddies to all wear the same workout outfit and backwards cap and then act like your at ....ing gymnastics practice in the middle of the pit...nobody wants to see your triple leapfrog, swing each other by the hands, flying windmill BS, and nobody wants to be underneath it when you try and launch you buddy onto the stage from 20 feet back. If you're that guy, you and you're friends can GO .... YOURSELVES. Same to guys with arm casts in the mosh pit.....put six inches of foam around it, then maybe, but if I get wacked in the back of the dome with it one more time, I'm rebreaking it.


----------



## patata (May 30, 2014)

I actually enjoy crowdsurfing because it is the less violent ''act''.
But yeah moshing with the intention to kill someone or kick his head off doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Neilzord (May 30, 2014)

JohnIce said:


> Try going to a Toto show  metronome-tight crowd clapping, it's quite impressive really.
> 
> Frankly though, I usually only really notice this at arena gigs where the audio is actually delayed because of the venue size. Even if you have the rhythm in yo' soul you still can't beat the laws of physics



Yeah some shows are a different story!, I went to see Jaga Jazzists and the crowd were clapping polyrhythmically haha


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jun 3, 2014)

people at metal shows that do the whole hardcore dancing/kung fu BS in the pit. I understand thats the norm at HARDCORE shows but metal shows its just ....ing annoying. I've rammed my fair share of people doing it at metal show still they stopped.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 4, 2014)

I find it awesome, makes for some funny times (jump to 3:50)


----------



## 4Eyes (Jun 4, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> but when my wife gets an elbow in her back or kicked in the head, I draw a line in the sand.


I think I would draw a line with the guy who hit my GF or any of my friends who I'm on the show with or me.  it really piss me off when I have to act like body guard instead of enjoying the show.

totally agree with you, have fun, mosh, whatever, but be careful and tolerate some lines that shouldn't be crossed.


----------



## fenderbender4 (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't get the people who insult the band. The reality is, it just makes them look like a complete idiot. Why are you there if you hate the band?


----------



## patata (Jun 4, 2014)

fenderbender4 said:


> I don't get the people who insult the band. The reality is, it just makes them look like a complete idiot. Why are you there if you hate the band?



If memory serves right,the drummer of Sepultura(20 y/o when I saw them)played a drum solo which actually was more like a speed test but w/e and as soon as he finished every started bashing him.


----------



## rectifryer (Jun 4, 2014)

I definitely don't understand people who pay money to insult bands. Hecklers definitely need to get brought out back and slapped around.


----------



## patata (Jun 4, 2014)

Just saw that:

''you're 'gay'. stop being a child''
The irony.


----------



## asher (Jun 4, 2014)

patata said:


> Just saw that:
> 
> ''you're 'gay'. stop being a child''
> The irony.



While complaining about neg. Nice. Slur is a slur dude. (ed: to be clear, the wording of that rep sucks too).

OT: assholes who back hump you and claw their way up, finally plant a hand on the rail and throw themselves around from that pivot to displace everyone already there. You want a front line spot, fvcking get here early like the rest of us you dipshit.

ed: this is in DC. Every time I see a show at the Fillmore (well, technically on the Silver Springs side) it seems to bring out all the assholes because I haven't had this problem at Jaxx/Empire.


----------



## fassaction (Jun 7, 2014)

Im getting a little older (34) and I do not go to shows anymore. Its just too much of a hassle to have to deal with every Tommy Tough Nuts and Billy Bad Ass at shows. I want to come to a show to see a band that I enjoy play their set, not spend the entire evening on full guard trying to keep your sweaty ass from slamming into me or trying to start shit with every single person in the venue.

The last big show I went to was Machine Head and Darkest Hour waaaaaaaay back in the day. We got their early and got up at the front rail, which was a mistake in hindsight. I spent the entire show getting slammed up against the guard rail and trying to make sure I didnt get squashed by the countless people who were crowd surfing.

/Get off my lawn


----------



## Mklane (Jun 7, 2014)

Fvcking bullshit karate moves...I hate that shit.


----------



## Thaeon (Jun 7, 2014)

Mklane said:


> Fvcking bullshit karate moves...I hate that shit.



I'm 34 too. I hear you dude. Last show I went to was Meshuggah two years ago. I was in the pit at that one. But the crowd there was really well behaved.

Next guy I see doing that at a metal show, I'm kicking in the nuts. Go to a hardcore show with your spinning heal kick and your girl stretch jeans. ....ing disrespectful pricks...


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jun 7, 2014)

No karate in the pit pls.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 10, 2014)

I think there should be a solid two or three "rows" for people who want to be right up front and aren't going to mosh or anything, then have the pit start at "row" four or so. 

I'm seriously so damn tired of elbows and fists in my back while I'm already being pressed against the stage trying to watch the band  

Oh, and if you're going to crowd surf or stage dive, please please PLEASE for the love of all things Satan don't flail your arms and legs about and stay as level to the ground as you can. I'm seriously so damn tired of shoes and man ass in my face while I'm already being pressed against the stage trying to watch the band


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jun 10, 2014)

Just people failing to use their common sense, really. Fans over six feet tall insisting on standing front and center, for example. Twats acting like Vikings on a raid around people with injuries trying to stand to the side. People with injuries standing in the middle of shitsgoingdownville and getting upset when they get hurt.

Just be nice to each other. Let shorter people through to the front. Moshing's all well and good and a hell of a lot of fun, but don't do it at the expense of others. Don't stand there and try and heckle the band that you've paid to see. Don't start mindless fights with other people. Do whatever you want to do, whether that be stand at the side/back and drink, mosh like an animal, scream and shout or get your ipad out of your bubble wrap insulated laptop case and film the entire set, but respect the rest of the crowd. And the act, needless to say.


----------



## HeavyD (Jun 13, 2014)

Sometimes the audience can be your greatest ally. Someone attempted to steal a guitar of mine from the gear room and we already had everybody in the venue on our side (sound guys and entire attendance included) so while the mic was still on I urged them not to let anyone through, weed out the guy and turn him into human pudding on sight. Within minutes the guitar had conveniently been dropped in the middle of the crowd, still in its case.

I've never had anything important go missing since.


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 13, 2014)

I was discussing this at a festival this past week and on behalf of the girls that don't exist on the internet, I'll pass on what the girls complained the most about:

Random white knights who stand around girls to "protect" them at the front of the stage  If someone stands in the front of the stage having a blast, don't go creepy bodyguard on them. It's really just very patronizing and lame. They're girls, not fine china. Let them have fun without you "saving the day"


----------



## twizza (Jun 17, 2014)

I love watching people hold up their stupid fracking phones. Nothing like watching a bunch of lemmings holding screens in the air. And why? So they can use the absolute shite footage to remind themselves and others that they had an experience which they weren't really present for, since they were mediating it with their dumb devices the whole time.

TL/DR. keep your smart pacifier in your pocket.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jun 20, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> I find it awesome, makes for some funny times (jump to 3:50)



Yikes, some of that footage!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2014)

The only thing that annoys me is there's always that one dude I see in the mosh pits that seems to take pride in his ability to trample everything in his general vecinity... I was under the impression that it's not that serious, but I could be wrong. I tend to stay out of th pits, but I always see that guy.


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 20, 2014)

Clapping on 1 and 3......




In the middle of Dream Theater's "Erotomania".... :smh:


----------



## Le Jeff (Jun 29, 2014)

Drink. Seriously, every annoying audience member at any show I've ever played or gone to was obviously drunk. For the life of me, I cannot figure out why alcohol is even legal.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 6, 2014)

Because it makes money and keeps people passive. It also tastes good. Well, the good stuff does anyway. I'm trying to figure out why stupid is still legal...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 7, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> Because it makes money and keeps people passive. It also tastes good. Well, the good stuff does anyway. I'm trying to figure out why stupid is still legal...



Defending the legality of alcohol, then asking why one of its main side effects is legal...

Should read "keeps some people passive, while turning others into aggressive dickheads"

I don't drink, I used to, got too good at it and had to quit so I didn't make everyone else doing it feel bad about themselves.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 7, 2014)

JohnIce said:


> I was discussing this at a festival this past week and on behalf of the girls that don't exist on the internet, I'll pass on what the girls complained the most about:
> 
> Random white knights who stand around girls to "protect" them at the front of the stage  If someone stands in the front of the stage having a blast, don't go creepy bodyguard on them. It's really just very patronizing and lame. They're girls, not fine china. Let them have fun without you "saving the day"



I get what you're saying, but it doesn't hurt to keep an eye out for the fairer sex. One time at a show, a large dude grabbed a girl by the neck for bumping into him, then proceeded to get the shit kicked out of him by 4 or 5 people before being thrown out.



twizza said:


> I love watching people hold up their stupid fracking phones. Nothing like watching a bunch of lemmings holding screens in the air. And why? So they can use the absolute shite footage to remind themselves and others that they had an experience which they weren't really present for, since they were mediating it with their dumb devices the whole time.
> 
> TL/DR. keep your smart pacifier in your pocket.



A friend of mine posted a video from a show the other day, and there were at least 25 cell phones in the air. I think I let out an audible groan of disgust when I saw the video.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jul 7, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I think there should be a solid two or three "rows" for people who want to be right up front and aren't going to mosh or anything, then have the pit start at "row" four or so.
> 
> I'm seriously so damn tired of elbows and fists in my back while I'm already being pressed against the stage trying to watch the band
> 
> Oh, and if you're going to crowd surf or stage dive, please please PLEASE for the love of all things Satan don't flail your arms and legs about and stay as level to the ground as you can. I'm seriously so damn tired of shoes and man ass in my face while I'm already being pressed against the stage trying to watch the band


All of this is so true!



twizza said:


> I love watching people hold up their stupid *fracking* phones.


Ah, a fellow Battlestar Galactica aficionado.


----------



## zombieritual (Jul 7, 2014)

yeah mosh pits are a tricky thing. if i'm on stage playing, then .... yeah i want to see that shit. but if i'm there to watch the band then no cuz there's always those drunk assholes that you just want to punch in the throat that ruin it


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jul 7, 2014)

Dear everyone who associates "karate moves" with being a pansy,

Desolated - Death By My Side - Official Video - YouTube


----------



## Necris (Jul 7, 2014)

^ Was that supposed to reinforce that viewpoint or change my mind?

If the intention was the latter it failed horribly.


----------



## cjms1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kristianx510 said:


> Dear everyone who associates "karate moves" with being a pansy,
> 
> Desolated - Death By My Side - Official Video - YouTube




lol no one said it made you a pansy. It makes you a dick. 

And that video makes me hate karate masters in the pit that much more.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 7, 2014)

Kristianx510 said:


> Dear everyone who associates "karate moves" with being a pansy,
> 
> Desolated - Death By My Side - Official Video - YouTube



That shit is just STUPID... How is that enjoyable?


----------



## downburst82 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kristianx510 said:


> Dear everyone who associates "karate moves" with being a pansy,
> 
> Desolated - Death By My Side - Official Video - YouTube



I remember local shows like that, I can say right now that the people in the middle pulling stuff like that rarely gave a shit about the music, it was just an excuse to blow of steam by thrashing around like a maniac... a lot of those guys were there every week regardless of who was playing.
Now this is both good and bad. There was always a level of appreciation that these guys came and kinda supported the local scene...but at the same time you always had these idiots (I say that with a small level of affection) making the front of the stage totally off limits for someone who just wanted to get close and enjoy the music without taking elbows/feet/spiked wristbands to the face.

I should say on the flipside I HATE when crowds do nothing.......

GO CRAZY!! (please at least bob your head!!!)

Just don't be an idiot about it and stay at least somewhat respectful of the people around you.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jul 7, 2014)

twizza said:


> I love watching people hold up their stupid fracking phones. Nothing like watching a bunch of lemmings holding screens in the air. And why? So they can use the absolute shite footage to remind themselves and others that they had an experience which they weren't really present for, since they were mediating it with their dumb devices the whole time.
> 
> TL/DR. keep your smart pacifier in your pocket.




This times a billion. Do these idiots realize that the band they are filming is actually playing right in front of them? I don't get it, you pay to see a band but instead of watching them and enjoying the show you sit there and spend your time filming it on your stupid phone and for what? So you can watch crappy cell phone footage later of a show you where at. Are peoples memory really that bad now? I can still remember shows I went to 20 + years ago. Do these idiots also not realize how annoying this is to rest of the people around them? I payed to see the band not stare at your stupid glowing screen. I have already told people at shows in front of me to put there phone away before I stick it somewhere they are not going to like.

Old man rant over.


----------



## AuroraTide (Jul 7, 2014)

When you're playing a show and you have a decent crowd and then the crowd all leaves and the headlining bands manager screams at you for ruining their set....


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 8, 2014)

I was in a church band in high school, so mine is probably different from everyone's but seriously, I can get that it's early on a Sunday, and while a circle pit isn't appropriate, could I have at least gotten a something? Most of it was people who were barely awake because their parent drug them to church, but still, I remember one Sunday I got was really into it and jumping up and down and stuff and I got a "Yeah Wade you rock' and that was freaking awesome. I know it was church, but being a little into the music would have been awesome.


----------



## Thaeon (Jul 8, 2014)

GunpointMetal said:


> Defending the legality of alcohol, then asking why one of its main side effects is legal...
> 
> Should read "keeps some people passive, while turning others into aggressive dickheads"
> 
> I don't drink, I used to, got too good at it and had to quit so I didn't make everyone else doing it feel bad about themselves.



I agree to an extent. While my comment about stupidity was facetious, I have almost no tolerance for ignorance. "Passive" was meant in the context of passified. Or content. Unquestioning. Complacent. Not the opposite of aggressive dickhead. Of course alcohol turns some people into aggressive dickheads. But those people are aggressive dickheads looking for a reason to be an aggressive dickhead. Alcohol just makes the decision to be an asshole easier. I'm an anarchist. So, I'm all for the freedom to drink or take whatever intoxicant you enjoy. As long as it doesn't adversely affect those around you. Making the choice to be disrespectful to other human beings is inviting them to visit their negative feelings about your behavior on you. There should always be consequences. And most of the time they should be more severe than what will actually happen.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 9, 2014)

Kristianx510 said:


> Dear everyone who associates "karate moves" with being a pansy,
> 
> Desolated - Death By My Side - Official Video - YouTube



I would rather have 6 more Justin Beibers in the world than this band or their 'crowd'. Ridiculous offal is about all they amount to.


----------



## Albionic (Jul 9, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> I would rather have 6 more Justin Beibers in the world than this band or their 'crowd'. Ridiculous offal is about all they amount to.




I didn't mind the music but the fans????? wtf????


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jul 9, 2014)

Albionic said:


> I didn't mind the music but the fans????? wtf????



You want to stand in a crowd where guys are ninja kicking you the entire time?


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm personally fairly against ninjas in the pit. I'm all for standard moshing, standing and headbanging, or even circle pitting, but hardcore dancing serves no purpose but to immediately stop the fun of everybody who isn't involved. Standing and watching a band do their thing, maybe moshing around a little bit in the center, when all of a sudden these dinguses come into the pit. Everybody stops what they're doing and makes a big circle for Mr. Tough Guy to do his thing, usually all by himself. Its just stupid, if you ask me.

Granted, though, if you're at a show where thats whats expected, by all means, do it. If you go to see the band that was posted above, then yeah, I'd say its something you need to expect. But if you do this at a Scale the Summit or Intronaut show (yeah, seriously. Happened at both), then you're just an asshole who needs to learn to not be so selfish and stop others from having a good time.


----------



## Veldar (Jul 10, 2014)

Blasphemer said:


> Granted, though, if you're at a show where thats whats expected, by all means, do it. If you go to see the band that was posted above, then yeah, I'd say its something you need to expect. But if you do this at a Scale the Summit or Intronaut show (yeah, seriously. Happened at both), then you're just an asshole who needs to learn to not be so selfish and stop others from having a good time.



I don't know man, I'd mosh for the heavier parts assuming there were others who would mosh with me.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jul 10, 2014)

Karate moves don't make you a pansy, they make you an asshole. You can be a tough guy and still be a prick, as proven by your video. 

I know if I'm attending some uber-brootal brocore show that this will happen, and I try to stay out of the way. Any other time, its totally stupid, especially when there are only three people doing it and they just won't stop....ever heard of "other people"?


----------



## Ultraussie (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in a local scene where EVERYONE hardcore dances and people think I'm a dick when I push into people trying to start an old fashioned mosh pit
But its completely fine to fling you limbs around in peoples faces


----------



## Veldar (Jul 16, 2014)

Ultraussie said:


> I'm in a local scene where EVERYONE hardcore dances and people think I'm a dick when I push into people trying to start an old fashioned mosh pit
> But its completely fine to fling you limbs around in peoples faces



I know what you mean man I rather have old school pits, even though its more pushing and shoving no ones getting kicked in the head.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 17, 2014)

Thaeon said:


> I'm trying to figure out why stupid is still legal...


They had a eugenics program here for awhile to eliminate all genes that caused stupidity, academic inferiority, deformations, sicknesses..............and well........the eugenics program no longer exists. I wonder why.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 17, 2014)

I genuinely love this thread. It seems as though you guys have already summed up every single damn annoying thing that happens at shows.



Ultraussie said:


> I'm in a local scene where EVERYONE hardcore dances and people think I'm a dick when I push into people trying to start an old fashioned mosh pit
> But its completely fine to fling you limbs around in peoples faces



For me, THIS, most definitely. ^



GunpointMetal said:


> Karate moves don't make you a pansy, they make you an asshole. You can be a tough guy and still be a prick, as proven by your video.
> 
> I know if I'm attending some uber-brootal brocore show that this will happen, and I try to stay out of the way. Any other time, its totally stupid, especially when there are only three people doing it and they just won't stop....ever heard of "other people"?



There are ALWAYS those three dudes who are constantly moving in the pit and never stopping. And they do it because they think "they are cool"... -.-

Now, don't get me wrong, I see a lot of the modern "breakdown-core" bands (Rise Records and Fearless Records stuff) and I go f-ing HARD in the pit for those bands. But only during the brutal breakdowns. Not during every second of the song. (Shit got real crazy at the last few shows I went to with Like Moths to Flames, For the Fallen Dreams, Texas In July, Structures, ummmm...trying to think of what other bands I've seen recently... The pit got INSANE for Norma Jean's "Memphis Will Be Laid to Waste" when I saw them a few months ago.)

Furthermore, I'm gathering a bit of fame in my local scene because when my favorite bands hit the stage I will wear a banana suit in the pit while raging. Everyone avoids me. 

^ Is this a yes or no?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jul 18, 2014)

Kristianx510 said:


> Dear everyone who associates "karate moves" with being a pansy,
> 
> Desolated - Death By My Side - Official Video - YouTube



Dear everyone with total disregard for others, that insist on jump kicking in the middle of a crowd of people trying to enjoy music: I favor professional wrestling over karate, so please, do not be startled when you are abruptly power bombed in the middle of the pit for your insolence.


----------



## Tamara (Jul 22, 2014)

There's always that dickhead who thinks it will be hillarious to throw a cup of beer over the audience.


----------



## 4Eyes (Jul 31, 2014)

ah.. I hate those crazy ninjas in the crowd, so I try to stay away of them all the time. in other case there would be someone writing about angry wrestle man who smacks down every moshing ninja that hits him, his girlfriend or his friends


----------



## Axewield31 (Mar 29, 2015)

That video posted before was the dumbest thing. The whole karate thing with flailing limbs is normal where I live but theres a lot more respect in it than that. They're actually moving toward the crowd, obviously trying to hit other people. Here theres a definite code in it. 
Theres an open space in the middle where people are free to flail around and do what they like but if they come towards the edge of the circle where people are standing, you can just put your fist out and they move back to the centre.
It works, people get to do what they like and no one gets hurt.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 29, 2015)

4Eyes said:


> ah.. I hate those crazy ninjas in the crowd, so I try to stay away of them all the time. in other case there would be someone writing about angry wrestle man who smacks down every moshing ninja that hits him, his girlfriend or his friends


I would buy this guy a beer.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 5, 2015)

MemphisHawk said:


> You want to stand in a crowd where guys are ninja kicking you the entire time?



nope thats kinda what i was getting at that the the kung fu wannabies are dicks


----------

